# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  بهترین روش مطالعه و یادگیری برنامه نویسی چیست؟

## ...StacK...

سلام.

بهترین متد برای مطالعه و یادگیری برنامه نویسی چیست؟

شامل اینکه چقدر باید تئوری باشه و چقدر عملی ؟

 برنامه روزانه یادگیری به چه صورت باید باشد تا بهترین بازدهی رو داشته باشه.؟

ایا در حین یادگیری باید بر روی الگوریتم و مباحث پیشرفته تحلیل کار بشه یا نه؟

یادگیری باید به چه صورت باشد که عادت های صحیح برنامه نویسی تقویت شود؟

و از این موارد...

----------


## hamidhws

> سلام.
> 
> بهترین متد برای مطالعه و یادگیری برنامه نویسی چیست؟
> 
> شامل اینکه چقدر باید تئوری باشه و چقدر عملی ؟
> 
>  برنامه روزانه یادگیری به چه صورت باید باشد تا بهترین بازدهی رو داشته باشه.؟
> 
> ایا در حین یادگیری باید بر روی الگوریتم و مباحث پیشرفته تحلیل کار بشه یا نه؟
> ...


با سلام

ببینید دوست عزیز شما نمیتونید با خوندن یه کتاب برنامه نویس بشید
و همینطور نمیتونید یهو بشینید پای سیستم برنامه بنویسی اونم وقتی ندونی خوردنیه یا پوشیدنی!

بلکه این دو با همه که میتونه کمک کنه

ولی یه چیز خیلی خیلی خیلی خیلی مهمه
اونم تمرین تمرین تمرین

به نظر بنده به جای اینکه دنبال متدهای آموزشی برنامه نویسی برید بهتره ذهن و قوه تخیل و ایده پردازی رو توی خودتون تقویت کنید و به الگوریتم بیش از کد نویسی بها بدید

باز اساتید بهتر میتونن کمک کنند

موفق باشید

----------


## caspian_man

در حین مطالعه هر کتاب سعی کن برنامه ها را اجرا کنی و تو اونا تغیر ایجاد کنی. کمی که پیش بری  ایدهای به ذهنت میرسه که اگه روشون کار کنی به نتایج جالبی خواهی رسید. یه برنامه نویس خوب یه مبتکر و با  ذهن  خلاق میباشد.

----------


## CYCLOPS

سلام دوست عزیز
به *این* پست یه سر بزن فکر کنم مطالب اون پستم به دردت بخوره
موفق باشی  :چشمک:

----------


## saed2006

یک کتاب بگیر و بشین پشت کامپیوتر
هر چند صفحه ای که میخونی کدشم بنویس
فقط باید کار کنی
اینم بگم یاد گرفتن برنامه نویسی مثل یاد گرفتن ریاضی مهندسی و... نیست 
دنیای برنا مه نویسی و کار عملی با دنیای تئوری خیلی تفاوت داره

----------


## bad_boy_2007

ضمن تایید گته دوستان (تمرین و مطالئه مداوم ) 
تاکید میکنم که حتما یک سیستم واقعی رو شروع کن ، یعنی برنامه ای (تجاری یا غیر تجاری) رو برای خودت مشخص کن و شروع کن به نوشتن ، اینجاست که علمت به درد میخوره

----------


## ayyub492

با سلام
برنامه نویس موفق دارای این ویژگی هاست:
1- پشتکار
2- خلاقیت
3- استعداد
4- علاقه

----------

